# Mitsubishi Pajero for towing?



## Hemirjtm (3 June 2008)

sorry for so many posts this morning!

Just wondering, does anyone have Mitsubishi Pajero for towing? What is it like?

thanks!


----------



## star (3 June 2008)

i dont have one, but they are very good.  definitely one of the more suitable 4x4's available for towing.


----------



## nic85 (3 June 2008)

Hi, we have a Pajero and have used it to tow the rally car and a couple tonnes of Potato seed!! havent used it to tow a horse trailer as havent got a horse or trailer to tow!! But it tows very well and is pretty good on weights, but a Landrover Discovery can tow more weight (I think, dont quote me on that though!!)


----------



## splatty (3 June 2008)

Hi i have a swb 2.5td pajero, use it for towing all the time, fab 4x4, dont know got trailer on the back, gives a really smooth ride, only drawback very juicy on fuel but arent most 4x4s.


----------



## c7mlm (3 June 2008)

i had one for towing a 2.5td LWB it was really good for towing but as it was also my only car, my diesel bill was roughly £550 pm i got about 25mpg if i was lucky and this does seem to be about right.


----------



## Kenzo (3 June 2008)

Yes yes yes, there fab! we had one for about 4 years and we loved it (a SWB 2.8 TD auto, import), very reliable, didn't want to sell it but we sold the trailer and saving for a horsebox, only thing is there they guzzle juice!


----------



## louisevictoria (3 June 2008)

I used to have a 2.8td LWB pajero for towing my ifor williams 505 which was fab, the only drawback was that when I was towing it was quite heavy on the diesel. The only reason i got rid of it was that I couldn't justify keeping it to go to work and back after I sold the trailer and got a lorry. But for towing they are fantastic


----------



## BigRed (3 June 2008)

Pajero means it is an imported Shogun model.  

 The Mitsubishi Shogun or Pajero is a good tow vehicle.  The petrol one's will give VERY poor fuel consumption.  The Diesel will have the better tow capacity and depending on the model could tow up to 3.5ton braked trailer.


----------



## Charlie77 (3 June 2008)

They are Fab! again i have a 2.8d, Its for sale if your in the Kent area? only as Oh has just replaced his sports car with a huge jeep! it pulls my big WB in an Old rice trailer no worries.


----------



## destiny11 (3 June 2008)

Had one for six years and it has been great for towing, only problem is I now need a second mortgage to keep filling it up


----------



## Kenzo (3 June 2008)

ha haaaa I know exactly what you mean, it nearly bankrupt me! having said that it always flew through all MOT's and never missed a beat....which I used to tell myself to make me feel better!


----------



## Hemirjtm (3 June 2008)

thanks for the replies!

I think it does about the same mpg as our old trooper!!

The one we're looking at is a 2.8 diesel SWB. 

Charlie77 : would be interested if you lived in France, but will pm you!


----------



## Marnie (3 June 2008)

Bit late, but love mine - so much so that I have just bought it back after selling it and buying a Discovery.... you can't beat it for towing (mine is a LWB, 2.8 turbo diesel automatic) - it is thirsty though, but have decided that I will just have to live with that!


----------

